# Patch 1 changed nothing in abnormal behavior freebsd-update fetch



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

```
root@boss:~ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 4 patches... done.
Applying patches... done.
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p1:
/bin/freebsd-version
/usr/libexec/bootpd
/usr/src/libexec/bootpd/bootpd.c
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
root@boss:~ # freebsd-update install
Installing updates... done.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2018)

Why do you think it would have changed? That patch is for issues with BOOTP. 

And again, this is not abnormal behavior. You want the "old" behavior? Edit root's ~/.cshrc and change PAGER back to more(1).


----------



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

SirDice said:


> PAGER


Why should I do what the developers did not do? Is it normal when  the  update  is accompanied by five or more empty  pages on the screen   with tildes?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 20, 2018)

pavlar said:


> Why should I do what the developers did not do? Is it normal when  the  update  is accompanied by five or more empty  pages on the screen   with tildes?



It depends on if you're more interested in it working the way you want it to or complaining that it doesn't.

I changed it like SirDice suggested and now it works for me like it used to. Story over.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2018)

pavlar said:


> Is it normal when the update is accompanied by five or more empty pages on the screen with tildes?


Yes, because that's normal behavior for less(1).


----------



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Yes, because that's normal behavior for less(1).


But mister, this is called verbiage and  not a solution by developers.  maybe this is normal for the "less"  but not normal for the user. Why should user do what the developers did not do?


----------



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> It depends on if you're more interested in it working the way you want it to or complaining that it doesn't.
> 
> I changed it like SirDice suggested and now it works for me like it used to. Story over.


Do not shift the focus of the question.  Why should user do what the developers did not do? there are patches for this.And for this you just need to agree with the fact that a mistake was made (what are you stubbornly avoiding)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2018)

The only thing that needs fixing is your expectation that everything will always remain the same. Changes in behavior can and will happen. Accept them or modify _your_ system to get the behavior _you_ want.


----------



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

I understand that until version 12.1 really nothing will be done


----------



## forquare (Dec 20, 2018)

pavlar said:


> there are patches for this.



Could you point me to the patch please?  I'm struggling to find it.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 20, 2018)

What makes you think that they will change the PAGER in 12.1-RELEASE?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 20, 2018)

pavlar said:


> Do not shift the focus of the question.  Why should user do what the developers did not do? there are patches for this.And for this you just need to agree with the fact that a mistake was made (what are you stubbornly avoiding)



Do not shift the focus from your own responsibility.

You just need to accept the fact you are responsible for your machine. If you can't handle changing a variable then maybe this isn't for you.

What are _you_ stubbornly avoiding? Success? Being a victim might carry weight elsewhere, it doesn't here.


----------



## pavlar (Dec 20, 2018)

gkontos said:


> What makes you think that they will change the PAGER in 12.1-RELEASE?


use Red Hat (because I suspect that in 12.0 there are more serious problems)
yum update
Loaded plugins: priorities, refresh-packagekit, security
Setting up Update Process
No Packages marked for Update

until then I’ll use Red Hat   I don’t want to roll back because I don’t like IPFW  (it’s hard to filter  MAC - addresses). Iptables do  it elementary. I use two servers with the same settings: one with freeBSD and the other with RedHat. And I use them in turn. When I need to ban MAC-addresses for a while, I turn on  one with RedHat. Regarding reliability, I do not see much difference between FreeBSD and RedHat. FreeBSD would be much more convenient if there were iptables or firewalld. But as for IPFW FreeBSD is very rigid


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2019)

pavlar said:
			
		

> (it’s hard to filter  MAC - addresses)


Since a layer 3 device replaces the MAC source, that would limit you to layer 2 LAN devices.  So I am very slightly curious as to what goal of MAC address filtering you hope to accomplish.

For what it is worth, pf(4) can tag ethernet frames if it is in bridge mode:

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/tagging.html

(very bottom)

But it sounds like you have it all working with a RH install so I would say stick with what works.


----------



## pavlar (Jan 2, 2019)

```
find /  -name .cshrc
/var/db/etcupdate/current/.cshrc
/var/db/etcupdate/current/root/.cshrc
/.cshrc
/usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/pcengines/Files/root/.cshrc
/usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/rescue/Files/root/.cshrc
/usr/home/kiv/.cshrc
/usr/home/nat/.cshrc
/root/.cshrc
```
in all the above files .cshrc, "more" is recorded. If you log in as root - everything is fine,but if you enter "sudo -i" , it is still  :
< Preparing to download files... done.
...skipping...
~
~
~
~
~
~
~>


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

I'll give you a hint: sudo(8) strips the environment.

Another hint:

```
# Set a pager if the user doesn't
if [ -z "$PAGER" ]; then
        PAGER=/usr/bin/less
fi
```


----------



## Ogis (Jan 3, 2019)

I do not understand this problem. Developers decided that the default PAGER now  defaults to less(1) for most commands. If you want to change it, as root open file with easy editor `ee /root/.cshrc` and change only the PAGER line to read as follows, the only word needing changed is "less" to "more":

```
setenv    PAGER    more
```
After all, it's not that difficult.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

Ogis said:


> I do not understand this problem.


There is no problem. Some users just appear to be hell-bent on making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 3, 2019)

Honestly, it does seem extremely arbitrary in nature after years of it being a non-issue.
Anyone know if there is a legit technical reason for the change?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

A lot of people changed the PAGER to less(1) (myself included) any way, so it makes sense to set it by default. PAGER is also used for things like man pages. I personally find it extremely annoying when more(1) exits when you browse to the end of a man page (I often skip back and forth between EXAMPLES at the end and the explanations of the specific options).

Discussions regarding setting PAGER to less(1) vs. more(1) date back at least for as long as less(1) has been included (somewhere around 2.x or 3.x). 

But for me this change never even happened, I had this set already, long before freebsd-update(8) even existed.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 3, 2019)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ... more(1) exits when you browse to the end of a man page.


If you are working on the actual console itself, I can see where that would be annoying.

99.9% of the work I do is via an ssh session and so when more exits I just scroll back up.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, some people don't like changes. Myself included. That's why I always changed the setting to what I wanted.


----------



## pavlar (Jan 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'll give you a hint: sudo(8) strips the environment.
> 
> Another hint:
> 
> ...


I have  user's ( sudoer's) .cshrc with "more"

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/share/skel/dot.cshrc 266029 2014-05-14 15:23:06Z bdrewery $
#
# .cshrc - csh resource script, read at beginning of execution by each shell
#
# see also csh(1), environ(7).
# more examples available at /usr/share/examples/csh/
#

alias h         history 25
alias j         jobs -l
alias la        ls -aF
alias lf        ls -FA
alias ll        ls -lAF

# These are normally set through /etc/login.conf.  You may override them here
# if wanted.
# set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin)
# setenv        BLOCKSIZE       K
# A righteous umask
# umask 22

setenv  EDITOR  vi
setenv  PAGER   more

if ($?prompt) then
        # An interactive shell -- set some stuff up
        set prompt = "%N@%m:%~ %# "
        set promptchars = "%#"

        set filec
        set history = 1000
        set savehist = (1000 merge)
        set autolist = ambiguous
        # Use history to aid expansion
        set autoexpand
        set autorehash
        set mail = (/var/mail/$USER)
        if ( $?tcsh ) then
                bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
                bindkey -k up history-search-backward
                bindkey -k down history-search-forward
        endif

endif
```
but resultat freebsd-fetch update after  sudo -i  has not changed


```
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
```


----------



## pavlar (Jan 14, 2019)

And when I find file in MC I see strange image


----------



## PMc (Jan 14, 2019)

My observation over many years is: only if users have to buy their software from a big company for a high price, they willingly accept that they do not get what they expect.


----------



## pavlar (Jan 15, 2019)

PMc said:


> My observation over many years is: only if users have to buy their software from a big company for a high price, they willingly accept that they do not get what they expect.


But to buy RedHat on a computing cluster of 10,000 cores will be very expensive. Even large firms engaged in computational processes can not afford it but use СentOS or SL


----------



## gnath (Jan 15, 2019)

pavlar said:


> Why should I do what the developers did not do?


Developers do have bigger picture & lot to do. I try to adjust myself if it is possible or ask for help, cannot demand some thing from what I have not buy.


----------



## pavlar (Jan 16, 2019)

I think that this happens because I changed root's  shell csh  to bash  in version 10.2 and then back to csh after upgarding to 12.0, because on another server, with the same upgrade, I did not change shell and everything is fine there


----------



## pavlar (Jan 28, 2019)

Oops !  Patch p2 threw  root's shell from csh back to bash    

```
echo $SHELL
/usr/local/bin/bash
```
  What to do to not repeat?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

pavlar said:


> Patch p2 threw root's shell from csh back to bash


That's impossible.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 28, 2019)

OP: Do not change root's shell: FreeBSD shell


----------



## pavlar (Jan 28, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's impossible.


In another message earlier, I wrote that I could not enter as a root and remembered that I changed the shell root at 10.2 per bash. Then at 12.0 you were advised to change back to csh. I did it and  the root  work. And after the upgrade to p2, the root ' s shell returned to the bash again but root work (when i use sudo -i )
sudo -i
Password:
[root@cel ~]# echo $SHELL
/usr/local/bin/bash

and su
$ su
Password:
[root@cel /usr/home/at]# echo $SHELL
/usr/local/bin/bash

before upgradingg to p2 it was
echo $SHELL
/bin/csh


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Then _you_ made a mistake somewhere because patches or upgrades NEVER change root's shell.


----------



## pavlar (Jan 28, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Then _you_ made a mistake somewhere because patches or upgrades NEVER change root's shell.


$ su
Password:
[root@cel /usr/home/at]# echo $SHELL
/usr/local/bin/bash

before upgradingg to p2 it was
echo $SHELL
/bin/csh  
?????
Before p2 SHELL'S PATH was /bin/csh and now  /usr/local/bin/bash (bash I did in 10.2 and then successively upgrade to 12.0)


----------

